# 1st stab at super tuning a citica



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Tore the reel down last night and polished all the friction metal to metal points. Replaced the spool bearings with 103-yzz #5's Lighting ceramics from Boca. What a difference in spool spin and smoothness. Got 2:54 on a free spin. I don't think that's to bad for the 1st time. The only thing I think that is not quite right now is the drive shaft one way bearing. Got a little rumble going on there on retrieve so I think one of the pin bearings is grabbing. Didn't really let one rip on a test cast but casted 7 yards further then previously. Was getting around 50 yards now 57 yards. This was actually into a light wind vs no wind. Not really sure what the full benifit is yet as I was a little apprehensive in trying to let it all out into the wind. Never the less was still impressed with what the tuning did. Could definately tell a significant performance improvement. Now to just get that little rumble out and she'll be better then new.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That rumble just lets them know you're there. It's like running a solid roller cam in a big block muscle car :wink:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have rattles in some of my curado sfs I think its from the pawl gear n level wind.Sound like you did a great job on your reel.Its a good feeling ain't it.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Is your A/R bearing seated fully onto the A/R sleeve?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats on getting her back together. Did you lightly grease the main gear and lightly brush the idle gears? What model Citica is this? 100DSV? could be the assist pawl. Take it out and re check.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a C201E. BT I believe it is seated fully but when I cleaned the bearing it had a lot of gunk come out of it. Could be I just need to re-clean it again but I think there is a roller pin sticking. You are talking about the roller clutch bearing and sleeve arn't you? BNT 3947. 
Dip, I put a fingerprint of grease on the main gear and did brush the idle gears with a soft bristle toothbrush. The clutch pawl spring (BNT 2216) I think)) was pinched together and would not fit over the A/R ratchet (BNT 3916. I spread it back out and slid the gear back between. Maybe if that is to tight it might be rubbing.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Let me ask ya this.......what was your steps in flushing your AR bearing?.....Did you ANY kind of grit or sand in the jar of cleaner?..Sometimes just one grain of sand can cause the AR bearing to want to grab like your talking about. Maybe flush it again and blow out with compressed air. Then let dry for 10-20 min. Add a couple drops of oil and spin it on the AR sleeve so the oil gets slung on the outter races of the bearing. You will be able to feel the bearing better when its in your fingers instead of being in the reel. Just something to try I guess. Good luck. I like lighter fluid, then a quick flush with acetone. Good luck.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Dropped it into some acetone. Swished it around for a bit. changed the acetone and swished until nothing more came out. Let it dry then put a little bit of oil on a swab and ran it around the inside of the bearing. Swab stayed clean so I think it is clean. I'll try the spinning in on the sleeve and see what I get.

Thanks,


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Dip. Remove the assist stopper pawl and retest it. Its the most common part to make noise. If the ears get bent slightly it may rub the gear or clutch and cause noise.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Spread the ears apart and made sure the AR clutch gear was centered between them. Put it back together and VOILA!! Retrieve was super smooth. Really cool solving the problem. And thanks to all you 2 coolers. You guys are the best.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright!!...Don't ya love when the simple solutions work. :texasflag


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Great thread! I'm doing my three "greenie" Curados the same way and it sure does feel good when they go back together clean and smooth, then cast a mile...

Question for all you gurus: I thought I'd read on here that the A/R bearing shouldn't be cleaned in acetone, because of the plastic frame. (At least for the Curados.) I always use acetone for my bearings and metal parts, but recently used mineral spirits/paint thinner to do my A/R bearing. If I can use acetone, I'd prefer that, because I think it is a better cleaner. Is acetone OK for a Curado A/R bearing?

Oh my gosh, the red-headed PalmerCash girl with her shirt unbuttoned just popped up on my ad bar to the right - I've got to go figure out how to spend all those greenie points! I'd never seen her before, then read the recent thread...


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I use lighter fluid then I flush that out with acetone....use compressed air for a minute or two then air dry for a few minutes. Just how I do em.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

BustinTops said:


> I use lighter fluid then I flush that out with acetone....use compressed air for a minute or two then air dry for a few minutes. Just how I do em.


x2.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Great thread! I'm doing my three "greenie" Curados the same way and it sure does feel good when they go back together clean and smooth, then cast a mile...
> 
> Question for all you gurus: I thought I'd read on here that the A/R bearing shouldn't be cleaned in acetone, because of the plastic frame. (At least for the Curados.) I always use acetone for my bearings and metal parts, but recently used mineral spirits/paint thinner to do my A/R bearing. If I can use acetone, I'd prefer that, because I think it is a better cleaner. Is acetone OK for a Curado A/R bearing?
> 
> Oh my gosh, the red-headed PalmerCash girl with her shirt unbuttoned just popped up on my ad bar to the right - I've got to go figure out how to spend all those greenie points! I'd never seen her before, then read the recent thread...


 I use acetone exclusively on the bearings and A/R bearings. even the older Curados. Now granted, I dont leave them in there a long time. But I've Never had one get messed up due to the plastic . Not sure what the last part of your post was..But go get it son!!!!!!!!!! LOL Post picts!!!!!!!!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

X2 with Dip on Acetone not messing any plastics up.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*PalmerCash Girl!*

The PalmerCash Girl showed up in my advertisement bar to the right of the threads. You guys haven't been following the "Greenies" thread? And they don't mean Curado CU200's...

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=402910

Check out post #42 in this thread for a shot of the PalmerCash Girl. Whoa!

One of 2Cool's better spoofs, I assume...

Didn't mean to highjack the thread. Thanks for the feedback on A/R bearings and acetone!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I read it a little but have no idea what the greenies thing is.


----------

